# ISO Indoor Water Parks in the MidAtlantic or North East.



## CMF (Dec 2, 2008)

I am already aware of the park at Massanutten, VA and in Erie, PA.  Are there others?

Google is not my friend on this one - or perhaps they just don't exist.

Thanks,
Charles


----------



## abc31 (Dec 2, 2008)

Great Wolf Lodge in the Poconos is very popular with people in my area, though  I haven't been there myself.  You must be a guest there to use the facilities, they don't have day rates.  I hear it is very clean and fun.

Split Rock was scheduled to open their water park in the fall.  I don't know if that has actually happened.


----------



## mikey0531 (Dec 2, 2008)

There are some in Ohio.  I haven't been to any of them though.

http://consumer.discoverohio.com/consumer/support/waterparks/

And, here's a directory of indoor water parks across the U.S.

http://www.indoor-water-parks-guide.com/

Debi


----------



## deh333 (Dec 2, 2008)

The water park at Split Rock is open.  It has a flow-rider, wave pool, kiddie area, a climb-on area and several water slides, etc.  It does not have my personal favorite, a lazy river (for a lazy momma!).  My family and I have been to the Great Wolf Lodge in northern Ohio and thought Great Wolf had more to offer.

-Liz


----------



## Big Matt (Dec 2, 2008)

Great Wolf Lodge in Williamsburg.  Read tripadvisor before going there, however.


----------



## elaine (Dec 2, 2008)

*we ahve been to GWL 2X and loved it--going again in Dec.*

I really don't understand the negative posts for GWL in wllmbg--I will post back in Dec.  We have gone 2X and it was great.  I am picky, and everything was in top shape both times.  Yes, food is $$, but there's a sonic burger right down the street and fridge and microwave in the room.


----------



## CMF (Dec 2, 2008)

*I'm just a poor boy . . .*

I priced GWL. Three nights for five would cost us $1K plus food.  I'm used to timeshare cheapo vacations.

Charles


----------



## wackymother (Dec 2, 2008)

CMF said:


> I priced GWL. Three nights for five would cost us $1K plus food.  I'm used to timeshare cheapo vacations.
> 
> Charles



I know. I would love to go there, but it's steep. If you get on their e-mail list, they sometimes have specials. Also I'm a short-term employee at a company that gets a good corporate rate...that I won't be able to use because I'm working!


----------



## Miss Marty (Dec 2, 2008)

*Westgate Smoky Mountains*

*
Westgate Resort - Timeshare*

Stopped by and looked at a few models 
Beautiful - Exteriors & Interiors - Cabins

Top of the line furnishings 
Leather Living Room Set
WR Pillow Top Mattresses 
Tile floors - No carpeting!

Conv to the Great Smoky Mountains Park
Gatlinburg - Pigeon Forge - Sevierville TN 

New Indoor Water Park now Open (fee)
Exchanges with Interval International...


----------



## Miss Marty (Dec 2, 2008)

*Kalahari Fredericksburg Virginia*

Kalaharii - Fredericksburg Virginia 
Hotel & Waterpark Opens in 2010 

Wisconsin Dells 
Sandusky Ohio 

kalahariresorts .com


----------



## Moosie (Dec 2, 2008)

Here's one in Danvers MA, but it isn't a timeshare:

http://www.sheratonferncroft.com/


----------



## Art4th (Dec 3, 2008)

Here's one in Lake George, NY.

http://www.sixflagsgreatescapelodge.com/great-deals/


----------



## Miss Marty (Dec 3, 2008)

*Tennessee`s Largest Indoor/Outdoor Water Park Resort*

*
Opening December 19*

INDOOR WATERPARK

WILD WATERDOME 
SMOKIES SURF RIDER 
STORM CHASER WATER THRILL RIDE 
WASHOUT MOUNTAIN 
THE GREAT WAVE 
TUBE SLIDES 
INDOOR/OUTDOOR HOT TUB 

Multi Room Suites - Grand Opening Special
Ripley`s Aquarium Included with your Stay

wildernessatthesmokies .com


----------



## Miss Marty (Dec 3, 2008)

*Wyndham Glacier Canyon Lodge and Water Park*

We have 3 weeks reserved in a 2 bedroom t/s at
Wyndham Glacier Canyon in Wisconsin Dells 2009
Will post review of timeshare, resort & waterpark.

glaciercanyonlodge .com


----------

